# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Φλώρος απορίες

## petit_tiou

Μου έκαναν δώρο πρόσφατα ένα φλωρι. 
Τί ιδιαιτερότητες έχει με τα καναρίνια ; Είχα παλαιότερα καναρίνια. 
Στη διατροφή, αυγοτροφη δίνω; Μηλαρακι; Απ'το pet shop μου δώσανε τροφή για καρδερινες, είναι οκ; Το κόκκαλο σουπιάς, ισχύει και εδώ; Κάποια άλλη συμβουλή;
Ακόμα δεν έχω ακούσει το ιδιαίτερο κελαήδισμά του που λένε. Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα άρχισε κάτιτις να κάνει, αλλά όχι φοβερά γυρίσματα όπως έχω διαβάσει.

----------


## amastro

Καλησπέρα Ηλιάνα.
Γνωρίσεις την προέλευση του πουλιού;
Αν είναι δηλαδή εκτροφής η πιασμένο;

----------


## petit_tiou

Απ' ότι μου είπαν, εκτροφής. Είναι ιδιαίτερα ήρεμο. Μας αφήνει και το πλησιάζουμε.

----------


## sarpijk

Ο φλώρος κελαηδαει την ανοιξη απο τελος Φεβρουαρίου περίπου μεχρι και Ιουλιο.

----------


## petit_tiou

Α! Μάλιστα. Δεν το ήξερα. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## petit_tiou

Δεν κάνει μπάνιο.
Του χω βάλει αρκετές φορές μπανιεριτσα αλλά δεν πλησιάζει καν.. τί να κάνω;

----------


## sarpijk

Εμενα το ευχαριστιεται οποτε βαζω αλλα δεν μπαινει μεσα ολοκληρος οπως πχ μπαινει ενα καναρινι. Εαν την κρεμας τη μπανιέρα θα ελεγα να την βαλεις κάτω μεσα στο κλουβι.

----------


## petit_tiou

> Εμενα το ευχαριστιεται οποτε βαζω αλλα δεν μπαινει μεσα ολοκληρος οπως πχ μπαινει ενα καναρινι. Εαν την κρεμας τη μπανιέρα θα ελεγα να την βαλεις κάτω μεσα στο κλουβι.


Το χω κάνει κι αυτό.... Πιο πολύ με ανησυχεί όταν ξεκινήσει η πτερορροια. Ίσως τότε νιώσει την ανάγκη να μπει. Εγώ πάντως θα συνεχίσω να του βαζω

----------

